# Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern



## Hechtfreund (25. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Ich hatte vor in den Sommerferien die mecklenburgische Seenplatte zu befischen...hab aber ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung welche Seen es alles zu befischen gibt usw. ( war halt noch nicht in MeckPomm). Es soll natürlich auf Karpfen gehen |supergri 

Ich suche ein See wo Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, wo man Zelten darf. Der Karpfenbestand sollte sehr gut sein...
Mh ich habe im Moment den Krakower See als Favourit...war da schon mal einer von euch??? Wer kann mir mehr Infos geben!?
Oder könnt ihr mir andere Gewässer empfehlen die auch noch nicht so überfischt sind...


Vielleicht war ja schon einer von euch in MeckPomm und könnte einen kleinen Bericht schreiben...
Es wäre auch geil wenn ihr Internetseiten habt wo Berichte über's Karpfenangeln von Mecklenburg Vorpommern drauf sind!
Ich bin für jedes Info Dankbar! Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


Viele Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Setze Dich einmal mit Pilkman ( Markus ) in Verbindung. Der lebt in Meck - Pom ( Schwerin glaube ich ) unde ist Karpfenangler. der kann Dir bestimmt weiterhelfen.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Da hast dir ja was vorgenommen... Ist ja nicht gerad klein der See...:m 

Wir haben das immer so gemacht:

Bei Google Earth ein passendes Gewässer raussuchen und dann im Netz gezielt nach Infos suchen...#6 
Da findet dann jeder ein passendes Gewässer, auch im "wilden" Osten


----------



## meckpomm (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin

also ich weiss nicht, wieso ihr immer an die großen Seen fahren wollt. Der Krakower ist ja nun wirklich ziemlich groß. Besonders wenn man das erste mal hochfährt. In meinen augen sind die kleineren Seen besser geeignet, selbst wenn man eine Woche losfährt. Ganz einfach weil man die Fische schneller findet.

Zelten ist nicht gerne gesehen. Es ist zum einen nicht geregt, was ein Zelt ist. Normalerweise wird alles als Zelt angesehen in denen sich zum Zeitpunkt der Kontrolle ein Boden befindet, ein nachträgliches herausnehmen bracht oft auch nix, und so musste komplett eingepackt werden. Schwierigkeiten machen auch große Unterstände und zusätzliche Aufbauten, wie ein gesondertes 'Kochzelt'. Zudem sollte es schon nach Wetterschutz aussehen, besonders farblich.
Wie es genau am Krakower gehandhabt wird weiss ich nicht, aber der See liegt zumindest teilweise in ein Naturpark und dort gibt es Ranger die mit Sicherheit aufpassen.

Wie Julian schon gesagt hat, google.earth ist ne gute hilfe. 

Mfg Rene


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Man braucht kein Zelt oder Liege. Man wir leben doch hier nicht in der Arktis. Ein einfacher Schirm sollte doch langen, bei mier jedenfalls.


----------



## Matze Lauer (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hallo,
Wenn er eine Woche fährt ist es glaub ich net so schön jede Nacht unter einem Schirm zu schlafen, also ich würd auch lieber zelten.:q

Das mit Google Earth ist echt ne gute Idee#6

MfG...


----------



## theblackwater (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin,
also Schirme werden überall geduldet..Damit solltet ihr keine Probleme haben. Wenn ich nach Mcpomm fahre, dann meist für ein Wochende oder eine Woche..Ich habe schon viele Unwetter mitgemacht, meistens reicht ein (Brollyschirm) also mit Seitenwänden.Liege drunter und fertich is!! Krakower is gross und vielleicht nicht das optimale Wasser für euch Einsteiger. Ihr seid sicher bisher Vereinspools gewohnt und daher solltet ihr euch nicht gleich an die grossen wagen..Was nicht heissen soll, dass ihr mit sicherheit Blanken werdet. Ich habe mit meinem Angelpartner das erste mal mit 16 2Wochen in McPomm gefischt und es war an einem sehr grossen Gewässer eine riesen Herausforderung die wir, mit geringen Ausrüstungstechnischen Mitteln(...) sehr gut Meisterten und sehr gute Fische fangen konnten..Aber bitte kein Campingurlaub nahe eines Schutzgebietes!!!In solchen Fällen ist Tarnen und (RUHIGES) Verhalten absolute Pflicht!!!!
Viel Glück euch..


----------



## Karpfen91 (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

moin
hier mal nen link https://www.adventure-fishing-online.de/start.php zu einem bericht über den krakowersee .ich weiß nicht ob er dir weiter hilft, vielleicht?


----------



## KaiAllround (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hi,

Also ich habe eine dvd namens: Karpfenfischen Strategien an großen Naturseen. Soweit ich weis spielt sich das alles am Krakower see ab........


----------



## Gunnar. (25. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hi , 

Also der Krakower See ist mit sicherheit kein leichtes Gewässer. Ohne ortskenntnisse ist da nicht viel zu machen. Es gibt sehr wenig Landangelstellen und weniger solche die mit dem Auto zu erreichen sind. Große Teile vom Seen liegen an diversen Naturschutzgebieten wo überhaupt kein rann kommen ist. Auch macht die Polizei dort regemäßig Kontrollen. Mit nem Zelt gib's da sicherlich Probleme.
Wenn du mit aller Gewalt Fische fangen willst , könnt ich dir sogennate Sondergewässer empfehlen.(ehemalige intensiv Aufzuchtgewässer) Diese Gewässer haben eine exteme Bestandsdichte. Aller dings die die schweineteuer. 50-70- ja bis 200€ kann da eine Wochenkarte kosten. Auch der Angeldruck ist dort relativ groß.
Alternativ gibt es eine Unmenge an Gewässern der Berufsfischerei. Dort liegen die Preise so um die 25-30 € für die Woche.Allerdings sind da die Bestände nicht mit denen der "Sonderngewässer vergleichbar. da kommt es auch vor das du nach einer Woche ohne Fisch nach Hause fährst.

Wenn du Interesse hast kann ich dir gerne zu dem jeweiligen Gewässertyp weiter helfen , vor allen wenns darum geht in Ruhe , auch mit Zelt angeln zu können.


----------



## Rudy (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Ich wollt in Mai auch mit ein paar Kollegen  für eine Woche nach Meck-Pomm. Am welchen See sind denn Bivvies erlaubt, also nen Trakker MK2 und nen Aqua Armo 2 Mann! Weil die Zelte wollen wir auf jeden Fall aufstellen.
Wir wollen auch kein Ärger mit Rangers oder Polizei haben. Und der See sollte schon einen ordentlichen Bestand haben.


----------



## Hechtfreund (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hallo,

Ich glaub der Krakower See ist nun echt ein bisschen zu groß...

Mh welches Gewässer könnte ich denn sonst befischen...

Nunja Zelten sollte auch erlaubt sein...unberührte Natur...wo nicht so ein großer Angeldruck herrscht...
Also halt ein Gewässer welches Potenzial vielleicht noch gar nicht bekannt ist!?

MfG


----------



## Kose (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Schaut euch doch einfach mal gezielt nach einen am See gelegenen Campingplatz um...oder telefoniert mit den ortsansässigen Angelvereinen.


----------



## meckpomm (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin

Naja, die Campingplätze die ich kenne haben in aller regel am Seeufer eine Badestelle und die Plätze sind auch etwas weit vom Ufer entfernt. Die Wassernahen Plätze sind ohnehin von Dauercampern belegt.
Ich würde mich wirklich mit Zelten jeglicher Art einschränken, anders geht es nicht. An einigen Gewässer der S-Klasse machen die Fischer zwar eine Ausnahme, aber wenn die Polizei/das Ordnungsamt kommt ist's vorbei, weil der Fischer nur das Fischereirecht hat.

MfG Rene


----------



## Gunnar. (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Das mit den Kontrollen hier ist so eine Sache. Hier in meiner Gegend hatte ich noch nie ne Kontrolle. Wo anders war nur von Bedeutung das das Zelt ohne Boden ausgestattet ist. Und wieder woanders wirste verjagdt weil mann ein Kocher mit sich führte (incl. 70€ Strafe).
 Generell mach ich es immer so , das wenn ich länger (zB ne Woche) angeln will , such ich mir ein Gewässer das abseits gelegen ist und die Angelstelle noch abgelegender. Dort fang ich vieleicht nen Fisch weniger oder mal keine Großen.Aber dafür hab ich dort meine Ruhe und muß mich mit niemanden rumärgern. Kürzere Ansitze (zB. ein WE) mach ich wenn ich unbedingt Fisch fangen will.Dann geht's zu diesen Sondergewässern , und geschlafen wird im Auto (T4). Dann sind mir auch evt. Kontrollen egal.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Wir waren letztes Jahr auch an einem Gewässer, wo nieeeeeeeeee von der Polizei kontrolliert wird... Am ersten Abend waren sie da, hatten leider auch nicht wirklich Ahnung von der Materie (Zelt, oder nicht), das Theater war dann aber zum Glück nach 45 Minuten zu Ende und wir hatten unsere Ruhe. Wir waren eigentlich sehr freundlich zu den Beiden Wachtmeistern, hätten wir nicht zu allem Ja und Amen gesagt, wärs Angeln wohl vorbei gewesen...


----------



## KaiAllround (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hi,

Schaut euch ma den see: Malchiner See an. Dort gehe ich immer mal angeln..... Aber mein vater wohnt dort oben und Angelt dort häufiger, es gibt schöne Karpfen 20pf. aufwärts.........
Am besten ihr Lasst euch in Dahmen nieder, Dort geht ihr zum Zeltplatz auf der rechten seite richtung Rotenmor auf der rechten seite gibt es viel schilff und viele freie stellen mit Sand! Dort könnt ihr euer Zelt aufbauen und es stört euch keine s.... Ich Fahre weder mal im Mai 2 wochen hin^^:vik:


----------



## meckpomm (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin

@Julian: Ihr sasst mitten in der Stadt und dann auch noch am Weg, kein Wunder dass euch die WSP findet... Aber das dort wenig kontrolliert wird stimmt nicht ganz, an der Stelle fahren sie häufiger vorbei...

@Kai: Meinst du jetzt eine Stelle auf dem Zeltplatz oder daneben? Daneben ist wohl die schlechteste Idee, da der Zeltplatzbesitzer der erste sein wird der das Ordnungsamt ruft. Auf dem Zeltplatz gibt es eine Zeltplatzordnung, da kann nicht jeder am Wasser zelten. Das würde ja verständlicherweise jeder wollen.

Mfg Rene


----------



## Hechtfreund (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hallo,

Back to Topic.:vik:


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @Julian: Ihr sasst mitten in der Stadt und dann auch noch am Weg, kein Wunder dass euch die WSP findet... Aber das dort wenig kontrolliert wird stimmt nicht ganz, an der Stelle fahren sie häufiger vorbei...



War nicht die WSP, sondern richtige Polizei, WSP hätt ich ja noch verstanden, die hätten nicht son Theater gemacht...


----------



## KaiAllround (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hi,

@meckpomm:

Neh neh neben den Zeltplatz!!! Also wenn du am Zeltplatz richtung See schaust auf der rechten seite wenn du ca. 500 Meter neben den Schilff lang gehst und da dein Zelt auf baust sieht dich NIEMAND. Das ist mix aus Wald, Schilff,
Sand.......|supergri


----------



## eckart70 (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hi
Ne Ne Ne das sind ja Zustände da.#d
Wo für bezahlt man den dort Beitrag, für halbtags Angeln oder was?|gr:
Da geht es uns in Sachsen ja so richtig gut.:q
Hab mal ein Bild von einer 2 Wochen Tour reingestellt. PIC00075.jpg


----------



## M4STERM4X (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

lol:q:q:q:q

wenn man das bei mir in berliner-umgebung machen würde, dann würde man ruckzuck aufm elektrostuhl sitzen...

sieht aber auf alle fälle gemütlich und spaßig aus:g


----------



## meckpomm (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin Frank

Aber wenn ich bei uns sowas sehen würde, dann wär ich vermutlich der erste der die zuständigen Stellen anruft. Ist ganz einfach so...  Gibt schon genug Verbote und einschränkungen bei uns.

MfG Rene


----------



## eckart70 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hi
Ich habe für einschränkungen nix übrig.
Wir bezahlen ein Haufen Euronen und da will ich auch meinem Hobby nachgehen können . Dazu gehört bei mir auch ein Zelt abends Grillen und am Lagerfeuer in gemütlicher Runde sitzen und ein Bierchen trinken. Wen wir solche Touren machen ist auch die ganze Familie da und das ist dann richtig io.
Selbstverständlich verlassen wir dort alles so wie wir es vorgefunden haben, das ist pflicht.

Gruß Eckart


----------



## meckpomm (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin

Aber dann hast du ein anderes Hobby als ich, meines ist Angeln...
Mit deinen Euros bezahlst du die Erlaubnis zum Fischfang mit der Angelrute, mehr nicht. Wenn der Eigentümer des Gewässers sowas mitbekommt, dann ist doch verständlich, dass er diese Art der Freizeitgestaltung einschränkt. Es gibt mehrere Gewässer bei uns, da ist es mittlerweile schwieriger mit dem Auto ans Wasser zu kommen als einen Fisch zu fangen.

MfG Rene


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Lagerfeuer!?! #d
Ich bevorzuge es mich eher dezent in der Natur zu bewegen.


----------



## Pilkman (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... aber dann hast du ein anderes Hobby als ich, meines ist Angeln...
> Mit deinen Euros bezahlst du die Erlaubnis zum Fischfang mit der Angelrute, mehr nicht. Wenn der Eigentümer des Gewässers sowas mitbekommt, dann ist doch verständlich, dass er diese Art der Freizeitgestaltung einschränkt. Es gibt mehrere Gewässer bei uns, da ist es mittlerweile schwieriger mit dem Auto ans Wasser zu kommen als einen Fisch zu fangen. ...



Naja, ich sehe einen angemessenen Wetterschutz beim Angeln schon als in der Erlaubnis inbegriffen - insbesondere wenn es keine Einschränkungen bzgl. der Angelzeit (z.B. Nachtangelverbot) gibt. Was im einzelnen jetzt "angemessen" ist, hängt auch von den örtlichen Gegebenheiten ab: Mit einem Schirm ist man wohl fast nie schlecht beraten, wenn auch mal Kinder mitkommen oder man zu zweit angelt, wird an den geeigneten Stellen wahrscheinlich niemand was gegen ein dezentes geschlossenes Zelt sagen. 

Albern finde ich dann nur solche Sachen wie ein Kochzelt, ein WC-Zelt, ein Partyzelt und ähnliche Exzesse wie schon oft genug beobachtet, darunter haben dann wieder ALLE zu leiden. #d


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



Pilkman schrieb:


> WC-Zelt




|supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri :m :g


----------



## punkarpfen (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

So ein Fox Stalker Bivy oder ein Weekendtripper sind doch ideale WC-Zelte. Hauptsache die haben ein Fliegengitter. :q:q:q


----------



## Pilkman (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri |supergri :m :g



Du lachst, hab ich aber auch schon gesehen. :q

Und zwar bei ein paar Jungs aus der Hannoveraner Ecke, die bei uns an einem Gewässer geangelt haben. 

Da wurde ein Loch ausgehoben und ein Gestell aus Holz über dem Loch aufgebaut, über das Ganze wurde ein kleines Zelt - ohne Boden, logisch :q - gestellt. "Stilvoll abbratzen" war das Motto.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Du lachst, hab ich aber auch schon gesehen. :q
> 
> Und zwar bei ein paar Jungs aus der Hannoveraner Ecke, die bei uns an einem Gewässer geangelt haben.
> 
> Da wurde ein Loch ausgehoben und ein Gestell aus Holz über dem Loch aufgebaut, über das Ganze wurde ein kleines Zelt - ohne Boden, logisch :q - gestellt. "Stilvoll abbratzen" war das Motto.



Das is man edel|supergri 

Fox sollte meiner Meinung nach endlich das 2 Zimmer, Küche, Bad Camp rausbringen...|supergri #h


----------



## theblackwater (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hey Leude,

is ja kein wunder wenn man als Karper dumm angeguckt wird wenn man an manchen Gewässern in Mc Pommauftaucht!! Ich denke bei einem Familienurlaub ist wohl der Campingplatz besser geeignet!?! In den letzten Jahren habe ich auch immer wieder ganze ZELTLANDSCHAFTEN auf einer nicht ganz unbekannten Insel im Schweriner Raum gesehen! Da dachte man wirklich das is so ne Paramilitärische Einheit oder son Kack!! Ich sags euch Nachts wurd die Kettensäge angeschmissen und Bäume gefällt!!!

Ich würde nie von meiner Linie abweichen und immer das gut angepasste/getarnte fischen wählen...Frage:Was haben Autos und bunte Zelte an einem Natursee zu suchen?? 

Wenn einige Leute nicht langsam aufwachen, wird auch bald im schönen Mc-Pomm das fischen problematischer!!
Ich habe schon ab und an dumme Anmachen beim auspacken kassiert! Da wurde gleich losgeschissen...Erst nach ner halben std. Diskussion wurde mir die Hand gereicht, nachdem ich ihnen ausführlich erklärte, dass ich nicht einer von "DENEN" bin!!und noch heute ernte ich erst dumme Blicke, bis sie mich wieder erkennen...Aber dann wird immer freundlich gegrüsst..!!
Aber die Leute sagen ganz klar: Die meisten "Karpfenangler" fallen ein wie die letzten AssiHochhausprolls!!! Gröhlen besoffen vom Boot usw...
Gutes Benehmen und absolute Höfligkeit gegenüber allen Bewohnern(nicht nur der Tierwelt gegenüber) ist Voraussetzung!!
Leider hat sich ja in der Vergangenheit gezeigt, dass gute Ratschläge in den seltensten greifen werden..Leider eine Schlechte Eigenschaft der deutschen mit Uneinsichtigkeit und Arroganz zu glänzen!!

Trotzdem wünsche ich euch ein Naturverbundenes Erfolgreiches Jahr 2007...


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



theblackwater schrieb:


> ... wenn einige Leute nicht langsam aufwachen, wird auch bald im schönen Mc-Pomm das fischen problematischer!! ...



Ist es doch schon lange, wenn man sich die für das Jahr 2006 neu herausgegebene Gewässerordnung des Landesanglerverbandes Mecklenburg-Vorpommern durchliest. Die zielt mehr als klar gegen karpfenanglerische Auswüchse. Nur schade, dass bei vielen Punkten nicht nur die sogenannten "Carphunter |rolleyes" leiden müssen... 

Insel auf einem Gewässer im Schweriner Raum - ich glaube, wir meinen die gleiche. Was dort teilweise abging, war echt nicht normal. Und es waren nicht nur Karpfenangler aus anderen Bundesländern, auch einige Einheimische mußten da leider die Sau raus lassen, obwohl sie sich damit direkt ins eigene Fleisch schneiden. Dort habe ich auch das oben erwähnte Toilettenzelt und Bivvy-City gesehen.


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Ich hab den Thread nochmal rausgesucht... #h

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=64110


----------



## meckpomm (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin

Also das man als Karpfenangler in M-V schief angeschaut wird, war schon an einigen, mir bekannten, Gewässern 1995 erreicht, da gab es schon eingeschlagenen Fensterscheiben und zerstochene Reifen.
Abern das wird sich auch nicht ändern. Nur sollte man als vernünftiger Mensch dann irgendwann wirklich die WSP oder Ordnungsamt holen, sonst ist es früher oder später vorbei.

Die ominöse Insel kenn ich auch und hab es immer abgelehnt dort zu angeln... Selbst mein Schlauchboot hat Selbstmord begangen auf dem Weg dorthin...

Mfg Rene


----------



## theblackwater (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hi Pilkman,

ok vielleicht will ich es einfach nicht wahr haben das es bereits sooo schlimm geworden ist....Ja ich denke wir meinen eindeutig das selbe Wasser #h wunderschön und rein...Aber die von mir geschilderten Abläufe(s.o) stammen u.a von diesem Gewässer!
Das mit der Kettensäge wurde mir im letzten Jahr von einem Aufgebrachten Seebewohner erzählt!! Und auch das die Penner am Lac sich ausleben is ja nu wirklich der Gipfel(dir wird der Spot bekannt sein)!! Wir haben den Mist zt weggeräumt!!! 
Aber ich liebe dieses Gewässer und werde wiederkommen :k
Aber wenn ich die o.g Bilder sehe, kommen mir unwillkürlich die Bilder in den Kopf!! Und den Urlaub sollten diese Leute dann doch lieber auf Malle machen!!!
Nix für ungut!


----------



## theblackwater (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Suizid gefärdete Schlauchen kenn ich auch! aber das is zum Glück schon lange lange vorbei!! 
Es giebt aber einige Swims wo man sich fein getarnt gut aufhalten kann..Wo man ne gute Woche unbemerkt fischn kann:q


----------



## meckpomm (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Zum Glück wollte ich bloss Markus besuchen also ohne Tackle, der musste mich dann Mitten vom See retten, war anfang november und das Boot voller Wasser, genauso wie die Watstiefel... Und Dunkel war es auch noch...

MfG Rene


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



theblackwater schrieb:


> ... ich denke wir meinen eindeutig das selbe Wasser #h wunderschön und rein... aber die von mir geschilderten Abläufe(s.o) stammen u.a von diesem Gewässer! ...



Ja, landschaftlich und von der Natur her ist der See ein absoluter Traum. Auch die Möglichkeiten sind groß. Trotzdem werde ich mir dieses Jahr erstmals keine Jahreskarte für den Pool holen.



theblackwater schrieb:


> ... und auch das die Penner am Lac sich ausleben is ja nu wirklich der Gipfel(dir wird der Spot bekannt sein)!! Wir haben den Mist zt weggeräumt!!! ...



Yupp, ich konnte es damals auch nicht verstehen, wie man als Einsiedler in so einer tollen Natur hausen muss wie im letzten Dreck. Die hygienischen Verhältnisse waren ja wohl echt zum Brechen. Zum Glück war der Spot, der da belegt wurde, eh nicht sooo ergiebig, da sich der flache Bereich ohne große Kanten bis weit in den See gezogen hat. :q



meckpomm schrieb:


> Zum Glück wollte ich bloss Markus besuchen also ohne Tackle, der musste mich dann Mitten vom See retten, war anfang november und das Boot voller Wasser, genauso wie die Watstiefel... Und Dunkel war es auch noch...



Yo, das war eine Sache, die keiner unbedingt wiederholen muss... dunkler Abend, ziemlich kalt und dann hat die Suche aufgrund der Wasserfläche auch noch so lang gedauert. Als wir dann endlich bei Rene ankamen, schaute nur noch ein Schlauchrest und seine Kopflampe aus dem Wasser. Die "International Carper" konnte man danach auch nicht mehr lesen... :q


----------



## theblackwater (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

hihi ********...Mein bester Freund und langjähriger mitstreiter is auch schon ma fast abgsoffen(zwei billo schlauchen, eine davon im Schlepp) peng und wech war er :q seitdem nie wieder!!!Lieber bleib ich zu Hause..Falte und sonst nix |supergri
@Pilkman wer sagt das der Spot nich gut is?  er is zwar nich der beste...Aber ab und an ziehen sie vorbei..Mehr sag ich nich dazu...Aber du hast recht, der beste Spot is es nicht, aktuelle web pics beweisen, dass er sehr oft gefischt wird!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ich werde dieses Jahr eh fast ausschliesslich in der Elbe fischen.Aber der Frühling wenn die Wildgänse brüten ist für mich mit die schönste Zeit im Jahr an diesem Ort..Wie oft lag ich auf der lauer und hab sie lange beobachtet...:l
Und im Herbst weisst ja bestimmt was vieeell Futter dort ausmacht  hehe every jear again for one week :m:m

Grüss euch beide, Christian


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



theblackwater schrieb:


> ... aber du hast recht, der beste Spot is es nicht, aktuelle web pics beweisen, dass er sehr oft gefischt wird!!  ...



Das meinte ich, es gibt dort wesentlich markantere und bessere Spots am See. Wenn nichts weiter frei war, habe ich dort auch schon geangelt, die Ruten dann aber möglichst nach rechts gezogen.

Und dass an der Stelle oft welche sitzen, muss nichts heissen. Weisst ja, die meisten sind bequem und setzen sich da hin, wo es am Land am schönsten aussieht und wo man am besten sein riesiges 2-Man-Bivvy und das von den Kumpels aufstellen kann... :q

PS:
Du wolltest von Deiner lokalen Festplatte aus verlinken...


----------



## theblackwater (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

jaja, die 2-man Hunter-Profidomes hihi...darüber hab ich mich ja schon bereits in diesem Thread ausgek....!! Einer der Gründe warum wir halt nich so gern gesehen werden...Ich glaube ich wiederhol mich...
Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich auf recht "ebenen" spots hervorragend fangen konnte..Aber auch am Fusse der "Tiefen"Kanten, was aber durchaus Jahreszeitabhängig war/ist!
Ich find den English-Spot geil! Paul und Konsorten..(supernetter Kerl)
Gewässerspezifische Beschreibungen doch lieber über GB..:m|bla:


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Die Insel, ist nicht zufällig in nem See, wo einem die "Locals" ungefragt das Bier wegtrinken????


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Die Insel, ist nicht zufällig in nem See, wo einem die "Locals" ungefragt das Bier wegtrinken????



Exakt da. |rolleyes


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Da gibts auch gute Brassen und Wiesel:q


----------



## eckart70 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



theblackwater schrieb:


> jaja, die 2-man Hunter-Profidomes hihi...darüber hab ich mich ja schon bereits in diesem Thread ausgek....!! Einer der Gründe warum wir halt nich so gern gesehen werden...
> 
> Warum gibt´s sowas zu Kaufen ???????? damit man´s im Garten aufstellt?????????#d


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



eckart70 schrieb:


> theblackwater schrieb:
> 
> 
> > jaja, die 2-man Hunter-Profidomes hihi...darüber hab ich mich ja schon bereits in diesem Thread ausgek....!! Einer der Gründe warum wir halt nich so gern gesehen werden...
> ...


----------



## eckart70 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> eckart70 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Naja, aber übertreiben muss man es ja nun nicht unbedingt, man muss halt wissen, was man will... fische fangen oder campingurlaub... sicher kann man beides kombinieren
> ...


----------



## Rudy (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hat der See auch einen Namen? Weil im Mai will ich mit 3 Kollegen für ne Woche nach Meck-Pomm und nicht gerade bei dem See dann landen. Also es sollen 2-Mann-Domes erlaubt sein, und auch Boilies sollen erlaubt sein sowie 3 Ruten!


----------



## Pilkman (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



Rudy schrieb:


> .... weil im Mai will ich mit 3 Kollegen für ne Woche nach Meck-Pomm und nicht gerade bei dem See dann landen. ...



... ja, nee... is klar...  :q


----------



## Rudy (7. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

tztztztz.......:vik:


----------



## tarpoon (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

würd mich aber auch interessieren von welchem see die rede ist.


----------



## meckpomm (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin

Der See hat keinen Namen und ist auch auf keiner Landkarte verzeichnet. Ne im Ernst: Der See ist so lange durch die Medien gegangen und jeder der dort schon einmal war und den See genossen hat bedauert dies. Den Namen nennen eigentlich nur die Leute die sich daran schon ausgetobt habe und verbrannte Erde hinterlassen haben.
Das ist zwar ein trauriger Umstand aber die Vergangenheit hat gezeigt was passiert wenn man Seen publiziert.

MfG Rene


----------



## tarpoon (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

aha, dieter m. und sascha p. sind die feuerteufel, richtig?


----------



## meckpomm (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Nö, die waren lange nicht die ersten und lange nicht die letzten Karpfenangler am See.
Aber die haben sich ja meist auch benommen, gibt viel schlimmere Gestalten. Das ist aber auch egal...
Für schuldzuweisungen ist es eh zu spät.

MfG Rene


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Was mich dort richtig frustriert hat, war ein Vorfall, wo mir 2 Kerle, die leider kein Deutsch konnten, die Marker geklaut haben...


----------



## theblackwater (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

moin, so wieder daheim, letzte nacht blank...Mal wieder :v

@Meckpomm @Pilkman ich stimme euch absolut zu..Es werden keine Namen genannt, Fertig...Da is schon genug los..War ja auch n Wunder, dass wir uns hier getroffen haben #6 
Leute ess giebt angesichts der riesigen Wasserfläche unglaublich!!!Viele Möglichkeiten, versucht es doch mal in der Müritz!?!? Ich bin mir sicher, dass es dort sehr sehr grosse fische giebt!!!
Ausserdem ist der See total überrant, leergefischt, verseucht und permanent unter Beschuss!!!Vergesst es einfach!!


----------



## theblackwater (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hallo allerseits nochma, 
wollt natürlich jetzt hier nicht "rumstressen" im Bezug auf Einfamilienhäuser am Wasser  Nein mal ehrlich, es ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen was er kauft und wie er fischt!!
Aber nochmal: Es ist fakt, dass der Ruf der Karpfenangler durch das Auftreten am Wasser bereits sehr geschädigt ist/wurde..
Überlegt doch mal..Es stehen drei/vier 2man Domes am Wasser, dahinter irgendwo die Autos, vielleicht kläfft noch n Köter. Der Hechtangler der eben noch an der Schilfkante entlangeglitten ist holt lieber schnell seine Rute ein und überlegt sich wo er hinfahren könnte, weil schon jemd ihn mit dem Fernglas beobachtet...Die Leute ham doch einfach Angst oder nich??

@Carpcatcher: ich glaub ich kenn die auch, letztes Jahr hab ich in deren nähe aufgebaut um abzulegen!! Die kamen gleich an und wollten an meiner Falte rumpulen...Echt frech..Löcherten mich mit Fragen blablabla...zum Glück war ich schnell und nach 15min.war aufn Wasser!!!:vik:
Ach ja wenn ich dich erwische Sauf ich dir auch die Pilsetten wech |muahah:


----------



## meckpomm (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin

Aber an der Müritz ist genau das gleich los, weil die Leute meinen nur weil der See so groß ist muss man nicht 200m sondern 400m rausziehen und doppelt so große Bojen setzen. Wenn mich nicht alles Täuscht ist da zum glück mittlerweile Schleppangeln erlaubt... So groß sind die Fische da auch nicht, da gibt es auch in kleineren Seen größere und die werden zum Glück fast gar nicht mehr beangelt...

Das mit den Campingzelten hinterm Auto gab es an dem besagten See auch und seit letzten Herbst gibt es eine gute Zufahrt zum See weniger...

MfG Rene


----------



## theblackwater (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hallo,

na ja ich will es zumindest auch ma probieren an solch grossen Gewässer...Und davon giebt es ja in Meckpomm ne ganze menge..|rolleyes  
Ich weiss nich, aber seit Jahren fahre ich nur eine Stelle an, die Leute kennen mich schon recht gut. Zuerst sind sie misstrauisch, aber dann erkennen sie mich wieder...Hab sogar schon Wasser für Lau von den Leuten bekommen!! Auto Parken ist auch kein Problem..Also mir kann es nur recht sein..Hab da schön öfters die Polizei gesehen wie die da "oben"Kontrolliert wurden!! Von dem einen Stammsteiluferangler..Hat mir die Frau und die eine Freundin ma nen H-Maker gezockt!! Ich hinterher, aber die waren dermassen schnell mit der E-Motorschlauche..Die ham mich schlicht nicht gesehen |rolleyes ich habs als Kompliment gesehen hihi-...


----------



## Gunnar. (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hi Christian,

Also die Müritz ist nun wirklich nich das Traumgewässer für'n Karpfenangler.Sehr sehr schwierig dort..selbst dann wenn mann sich auskennt.Na und von Ruhe will ich erst garnicht reden. 
Gewässer zu finden wo mann seine Ruhe hat und wo auch noch ne gute Bestandsdichte vorhanden ist , ist fast nicht mehr möglich. dafür nehmen die Schwierigkeiten aus den bekannten Gründen immer mehr zu.Einige schwarze Wolltiere versaun die ganze Innung."Leiden" dürfen dafür aber alle. Und es wird noch schlimmer. Wenn  das alles durchgesetzt wird was hier so geplant ist........ja dann siehts bald schlecht aus.......nicht für alle , aber für viele.


----------



## meckpomm (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin

Um mal auf das Ausgangsthema zurückzuleiten: Das Abenteuer Mecklenburg besteht nicht darin wie im Wilden Westen möglichst viele Gesetze zu brechen und sich mit proletenhaften Karpfanjägern rumzustreiten sondern im 'Erlebnis Natur'. Das wird dann kein schöner urlaub werden...
Es gibt sie aber nach wie vor: die Traumgewässer, auch mit einem ausgezeichnetem Bestand. Entweder sind sie für die wilden Horden zu anspruchsvoll, weil die Ufer nicht eben sind oder unbeachtet überlaufen worden, weil mal nach einer Nacht kein Fisch kam. Und jeder der sich mit viel Mühe so ein Gewässer gesucht hat der wird es mit sicherheit nicht an die große Glocke hängen... All die Gewässer die im Internet zu finden sind sind schon lange durch.

Der der wirklich noch das Abenteuer sucht, der soll sich eine Karte nehmen oder google.earth bemühen, sich ein Gewässer raussuchen und dann die nötigen Infos einholen, sprich wo bekommt man Karten. Es gibt mitterlweile genug Einheimische hier im Board die mit sicherheit mehr herausbekommen können. Diese sollte man auf jeden Fall persönlich anschreiben und nach dem konkreten Gewässer fragen, offene Threats nach dem Bestand, den Geheimtipp-Gewässern und dem besten Boilie am See werde eh konsequent ignoriert...

MfG Rene


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Das mit den Campingzelten hinterm Auto gab es an dem besagten See auch und seit letzten Herbst gibt es eine gute Zufahrt zum See weniger...
> 
> MfG Rene



Is der "Volkssport - Schildwegflexen" ausgestorben 

Manchmal muss man sich halt mal an ein Gewässer rantrauen und das Risiko eingehen zu blanken... Aber auch aus nem Fehlschlag kann manchmal was anständiges werden...#6


----------



## theblackwater (13. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin,

jaja Schilderwechhaun *tztztztz* 

aber du hast recht!! Man muss eben mal was testen, denn sonst tritt man eben nur auf der Stelle rum und/oder betritt ausgelatschte Pfade...Auf Dauer eben nicht wirklich befriedigend!

schönen Gruss #h|wavey:


----------



## Pilkman (13. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



theblackwater schrieb:


> ... jaja Schilderwechhaun *tztztztz* ...



Ich war an dem WE im letzten Jahr auch an dem Gewässer angeln, um mein Auto auszupacken und mit dem Boot überzusetzen und war über besagten Weg heran gefahren. Als ich nach dem Angeln wieder weggefahren bin, stand auf einmal ein Verkehrszeichen "Durchfahrt verboten" an dem Feldweg. |rolleyes 

Lange gelebt hat das Schild zwar nicht, da es nach kurzer Zeit sauber weggeflext und mitgenommen wurde, aber das Signal sollte klar sein: So geht´s nicht weiter. Früher oder später wird dann da ein Graben oder Wall aufgeschüttet, dann braucht es kein Verkehrszeichen mehr - entsprechende Gerüchte hatte ich gehört, vor ein paar Wochen war da aber noch alles wie immer. 
Wobei den Behörden da wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich die Lärm- und Saufhorden ein Dorn im Auge sind, die ihre Angeln wohl nur als Alibi im Wasser liegen haben. #q


----------



## meckpomm (13. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Wobei den Behörden da wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich die Lärm- und Saufhorden ein Dorn im Auge sind, die ihre Angeln wohl nur als Alibi im Wasser liegen haben. #q


 
Moin Markus

Meinst du Karpfenangler?:q 
Naja zur verteiligung muss man auch sagen, dass dort am Wasser auch andere Mitmenschen Party machen aber die Dauercamper sind Karpfenangler. Aber der Graben wird kommen, keine Frage, dann wird ein neuer Weg gefahren werden und dann wird ein noch längerer und tieferer Graben folgen, das spiel kennt man...

MfG Rene


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Den Graben gibts doch schon, führt zur untere "Einsetz-Stelle", Markus nenn es "Kurve"


----------



## Pilkman (13. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ... meinst du Karpfenangler? :q ...



Problem ist wahrscheinlich, dass die Grünen die selbst nicht so richtig auseinander halten können... :q



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Den Graben gibts doch schon, führt zur untere "Einsetz-Stelle", Markus nenn es "Kurve"



Meinst Du den Teil des Weges, wo Du schon einen Teil Deiner Verspoilerung als Wegezoll lassen mußtest?  :q


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Meinst Du den Teil des Weges, wo Du schon einen Teil Deiner Verspoilerung als Wegezoll lassen mußtest?  :q



Genau!|uhoh:  Mein Caddy würde wahrscheinlich einfach umkippen...


----------



## theblackwater (13. März 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Hehe, ich hatte dort immer spass in der "Steilkurve".. Aber hey...kennt ihr keinen besseren Weg zum Wasser? Ich schon..Okok 20m musste schon laufn..Aber ich sehe als "Sportliche" Aktivität..Wisst ihr wie die Wassertemp grad is?

Mir Persönlich wäre es nur recht wenn se da ne Mauer oder so bauen..Dann könnte man nur noch auf dem Wasserweg dorthin...Was Zeitgleich bedeuten würde, dass die Natur sich wieder alles zurückholt, was man ihr genommen hat..hahaha:m

Greetz..theblackone


----------



## Sarein (25. April 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Wenn es dir jetzt noch hilft, kann ich dir ein guten See verraten. Der Barniner See in der nähe von Crivitz an der B321. Der See gehört zwar einem Fischer, aber ich hab schon gehört, dass er Angler sogar mit einem Boot in den fängigen Teil des Sees gebracht hat. Über den See müsstet ihr euch nochmal erkundigen, wegen nem Schein usw.  Aber der Karpfenbestand ist dort hervorragend.
Eine Alternative stellt auch der Pinnower See dar. Für den bräuchte man aber ein Boot um auf die Inseln zu kommen. Ausserdem glaube ich nicht, dass hier Nachtangeln erlaubt ist, und der Karpfenbestand war auch schon mal besser.


----------



## mais (26. April 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

hi,
man man man, ist hier was los ^^.
ich für meinen teil fahre heute nacht auch zum fischen nach mc pomm. habe über nen kollegen aus berlin den tip zu nem see bekommen ;-)
das gute... im internet findet man so ziemlich gar keine infos zu dem see, hehe.
das sollte wohl ne schöne entspannte woche werden.

grüße andy


----------



## sterni (27. April 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

hallo allerseits! mal nen tip von mir: der krakower mündet in den petersdorfer see. dort gibt es einige stellen am ufer!!!! ein boot ist allerdings fast ein muß.....


----------



## Gunnar. (27. April 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Na irrst du da nicht einwenig??Der Krakower ist ein reiner Binnensee.Da mündet nichts.Von dem nichbeschiffbaren Flüsschen "Nebel" mal abgesehen.
Der Petersdorfer hingegen mündet zum einem an dem Plauer See und zum anderen an dem Malchower bzw Fleesensee.
Ein gutes Karpfengewässer ist der Petersdorfer aber dennoch!


----------



## sterni (27. April 2007)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

@ gunnar, sorry , habe mich natürlich vertan !!! kommt davon, wenn man zu oft an zu vielen stellen seinem glück hinterherrennt...


----------



## Carp Knight (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

petri heil.ich wollte mit 2 freunden 1 woche im sommer an den plätlinnsee fahren.wollte mal fragen ob ihr schon erfahrungen vor ort gemachr habt?ich wollte wissen wie dort der fischbestand ist und ob der see überhaupt geeignet ist?
danke im vorraus

Mir is egal wer dein Vater is, solange ich hier angel geht hier keiner übers wasser#h


----------



## esoxs79 (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

hey gunnar, ich bin neu hier bei euch im forum. du scheinst dich ja bestens auszukennen in mc pomm. es liegt wahrscheinlich daran das du da in der nähe wohnst ;.)

ich versuche schon ein paar jahre grosse karpfen zu überlisten.   mein kollege und ich wollen unbedingt mal bei euch oben fischen kommen. mit zelt und alles was dazu gehört....also ganz entspannt...

über paar tipps von gewässern die fängig sind wäre ich froh... auch über die sondergewässer..

besten dank matze


----------



## Gunnar. (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Moin moin Matze, (Herzlich willkommen erstmal..)

Bei den Sondern bzw Spezialgewässern solltest du unbedingt bei den Müritzfischern nachfragen. Diese verwalten die Gewässer. Da gibts Jährlich immer neues Bestimmungen usw....... Aktuell soll es dieses Jahr Neuerungen in Sachen Zelten geben. Solltest du dorthin wollen : ganz wichtig: VORHER bei den Müritzfischern nachfragen. Nicht den Fehler machen und auf blauen Dunst anreisen!!! ( bei allg Fragen zu diesen Gewässern kann ich aber auch helfen)

Bei den Normalen Gewässern ....... bei der großen Anzahl .... da müßte ich schon genauer wissen wo du gerne hin möchtest. Dann kann ich gern genauere Tipps zu den entsprechenden Gewässen geben.

Aber , ohne dir jetzt Angst machen zu wollen. Die goldenen Zeiten sind hier lange vorbei.Hier hat sich vieles zum negativen gewandelt. Du wärst nicht der erste der hier eine große Entäuschung erlebt.

Egal , wie gesagt , wenn ich helfen kann kein Problem - mach ich.Also stell deine ruhig deine Fragen.....


----------



## Tino (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Den Pinnower See zwischen Schwerin und Crivitz kann man sehr empfehlen.
Boot brauchst du!

*Nachtangeln uneingeschränkt erlaubt*.

Barniner See ist auch sehr gut,aber nicht ganz billig.
Das weiß ich aber nicht 100%ig ob er jetzt noch so teuer ist.
Vor einigen Jahren war er es noch.


----------



## marcelkraft (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

hey bin marcel wohne in der nähe von güstrow bin leiden schaftlicher karpfen angler und kenn sehr viele schöne seen die ein guten bis sehr guten karpfen bestand haben wo ich selbst gefischt habe


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Welche sind das?




Willkommen erstmal.#h


----------



## Gunnar. (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Willkommen Marcel,

Na dann mal rüber mit de Schmalzstullen. Sach an - welche??


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Marcel, du kannst mir auch eine PN schicken wenn du nicht möchtest, dass Gunnar dort deine(unsere) Stellen besetzt.:q


:vik:


----------



## Gunnar. (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

Ne ne , Marcel............. schick mir lieber die PN
 Der Proffessor ist der Stellendieb!!.:q.:q


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

glaub den beiden nicht... die lügen doch 
schick mir die pn mit den guten see´n und stellen 
mir kannst du vertrauen


----------



## Gunnar. (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

*Ey , hintenanstellen - wir war'n zuerst da!!!*


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

ok, schick ne sammel pn an uns 3, dann sind wir alle zufrieden


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

die seen platte  war immer ein ziel von mir, in den nächsten1-2 jahren werde ich angreifen.

nur steh ich nicht so auf die sonder gewässer(viel zu viel geld), gibt denke ich noch interesantere seen.


fisch technisch  ist mir eigentlich egal, kann wenig vorhanden sein dafür weis ich dan wen einer rennt das es ein guter ist .


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

habe im letzten jahr die gelegenheit gehabt in meckpom einen prvatsee mit schönen großfischgestand zu befischen, die meisten fische dort liegen bei einem durchschnittsgewicht von 15-20 pfund.
habe dort schön mit 30mm boilies geangelt weil ich einen richtig großen wollte.
es waren 4 talle tage, 9 bisse alle genutzt... gewicht der fische, 8,9,6,11,13,9,8,10,9 pfund 
wahrlich alles riesen 
drum merke, nicht immer wenn es piept ist es ein großer, aber wenigstens liefen meine boilies gut


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

privat gewässer sind immer schön 

mit grossen ködern kann man nicht immer selektieren.

 ich rede hier auch nicht von gewässern mit 5-50ha sondern ab 200+ha.

  wenig karpfen bestand, die wenigen fische wo vorhanden sind  sind dafür im schnitt zimlich gross.

fische das ganze mich durch, um an die grösseren fische ran zu kommen. 


wen ich jetzt  10-12 tage an nem see sitze und 1-3 fische nur fange, aber diese um die 14-25kg haben reicht mir das.

wen ich urlaub mache will ich das maximale erreichen, danach suche ich das gewässer aus wenig fisch bestand dafür grosse, das da blanks an der tages ordnung sind muss man in kaufnehmen


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

damit habe ich auch keine probleme, angel auch leiber an großen gewässern, mit wenig, dafür aber guten fischen.
wenn ich mal 3-4 tage keinen fisch fange, geht die welt nicht gleich unter.
du solltest es mal an der unterelbe versuchen, schwer zu geangeln ( ebbe und flut) starke strömung, viel wasserfläche, aber gewaltige karpfen


----------



## heidsch (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> privat gewässer sind immer schön
> 
> mit grossen ködern kann man nicht immer selektieren.
> ...



Mit großen nicht, aber mit "Steinharten"  ! 
Aber das ist ein anderes Thema ...


mfg heidsch


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

also mit nen " steinharten2 konnte ich auch schon so einiges selektieren, aber das hatte dann sehr wenig mit dem thema angeln zu tun


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> also mit nen " steinharten2 konnte ich auch schon so einiges selektieren, aber das hatte dann sehr wenig mit dem thema angeln zu tun


 
Schöööön gesehen #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

also da selektiere ich auch gern wen er hart ist .

@ teilzeitgott, gunar,heidsch 

kann es sein das es eurer hausgewässer ist??

welche grossen seen sind den schwer zu befischen, und haben kaum angeldruck


----------



## teilzeitgott (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

ich habe eigentlich kein wirkliches hausgewässer.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (2. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

intresante gewässer sind das schon,aber  von den km herr ist frankreich näher für mich.

bin aber erlich gesagt lieber an grossen seen in deutschland  ,nrw,brandenburg,bayern,nächtes jahr denke ich wirds mecklenburg sein.

denke mal werde hier zwecks gewässer einige tipps beckommen


----------



## Honeyball (3. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*



teilzeitgott schrieb:


> damit habe ich auch keine probleme, angel auch leiber an großen gewässern



#cbraucht man da andere Köder als für Fische???
Oder hat das was mit den Steinharten zu tun???

#d#d#dHier wird doch wohl nicht geferkelt werden???|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## teilzeitgott (3. März 2011)

*AW: Abenteuer Karpfenangeln Mecklenburg Vorpommern*

öhhhmmm, nö, leiber angel ich dann doch nicht so gerne... obwohl ne nette meerjungfrau.....
ich wollte lieber schreiben.. ich würde doch nie ferkeln


----------

